# Kinda Off Topic, but...



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

I know this is kinda off topic, but I really didn't know where else to post this.

A couple of years ago, while I was working on a walking stick, my dad decided to make a creation.

Here is the picture.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Crazed demon deer?


----------

